# Nikon D7100



## Rich. (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm going to purchase a D7100 this week, it will be my first DSLR. Most of the photography I plan on doing is outdoors stuff such as photos of fishing/hunting trips, pictures of my dogs, and some macro stuff. I would also like to take some landscape photography. 

Should I purchase the kit or just get the body only and then purchase a specific lense or two? What lenses would be best for what I'm looking to do?


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Mar 28, 2013)

I think for what you describe, you'd be well off with the 18-105 kit lens.  Later you can decide if you need anything else.


----------



## Rich. (Mar 28, 2013)

How will the kit lens work in low light? Seems that most places I go have lighting problems.


----------



## Benco (Mar 28, 2013)

It's f/3.5 - 5.6 so not very fast. If the D7100 is anything like the D7000 though the low light performance of the body will be pretty good so that lens should do for a while. You could treat yourself to a speedlight and investigate off camera flash too (I'm waiting for some flashy stuff myself right now, can't wait to try it).


----------



## DCerezo (Mar 29, 2013)

What's your lens budget at the moment?


----------



## TheLost (Mar 29, 2013)

I would do the kit lens and either the 35mm 1.8G or a 50mm 1.8 (either the ~$100 50mm 1.8D or the $200 50mm 1.8G).  If you want something longer you can look at the 70-300VR (~$400 refurbished) for wildlife/dogs/sports.  It's probably the best 'zoom' you can get before you get into the heavy-big-expensive f/2.8 lenses.

On the D7100 in 1.3x crop mode you'd have a 600mm f/5.6 for under $500 with the 70-300mm (@ 300mm + the x2 crop factor = 600mm)...  Thats a great way to get into wildlife photography


----------



## Rich. (Mar 29, 2013)

DCerezo said:


> What's your lens budget at the moment?



I'm past that point in life where I set a budget for buying something because I usually pay no attention to it anyway. 

Sounds like the kit lens will be a good start and then I can add a lens or two once I get familiar with the camera, etc.


----------



## DCerezo (Mar 29, 2013)

Well... If you have no budget, get the 24-70mm f/2.8... And then after that get the 70-200mm f/2.8... And you should be pretty set up.


----------



## DCerezo (Mar 29, 2013)

Also the 24-85mm VR is a good lens.


----------



## Rich. (Mar 31, 2013)

Are there any companies who stock this camera that aren't based in NY? I'd prefer not to give NY the money from sales tax if at all possible.


----------



## nmoody (Mar 31, 2013)

Rich. said:


> Are there any companies who stock this camera that aren't based in NY? I'd prefer not to give NY the money from sales tax if at all possible.



Beach is located in New Jersey: BeachCamera.com - Trusted Retailer of Cameras and Electronics since 1983

But yeah the two biggest are Adorama and B&H which are both in NY


----------



## Spesh (Apr 1, 2013)

DCerezo said:


> Well... If you have no budget, get the 24-70mm f/2.8...



17-55mm f/2.8 is more useful on DX.


----------



## DCerezo (Apr 1, 2013)

Spesh said:


> DCerezo said:
> 
> 
> > Well... If you have no budget, get the 24-70mm f/2.8...
> ...



24-70 is a better investment.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 1, 2013)

Congrats!  Don't settle for less than top shelf glass


----------



## hirejn (Apr 1, 2013)

People love gear recommendations, except me. A decent zoom range is enough. Beyond that, you'll get more out of education than you will new equipment. Get the cheapest Nikon glass. Upgrade when your images demand it. If you want to get better stuff just to play and have fun, that's fine, but don't expect the gear to improve your photography.


----------



## Spesh (Apr 1, 2013)

DCerezo said:


> Spesh said:
> 
> 
> > DCerezo said:
> ...



Only if you plan to go FF in the very near future, which seems extremely unlikely here.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 1, 2013)

I'd skip on the 18-55 kit zoom, and go up a ways to a MUCH better lens, like the 16-85mm DX, which is probably Nikon's best all-around DX zoom lens utility lens offering. Or, the 18-105 DX zoom. If you want ONE lens, you want to take the camera out with something that's better,and more-versatile, than the 18-55. The 18-55 is like $100 that could have been applied to a better lens, wasted...you can hardly get out from under an 18-55 kit zoom...they are worthless on the used market.

People who espouse the top-shelf-glass-only mantra are usually photo-fanatics, who would almost always suggest a MASSIVE lens like a 24-70 f/2.8 zoom, or a $2,500 70-200/2.8 zoom, when in most cases "regular" users would be better-served by a lens that is 90% as good optically, but which weighs less than half as much, and costs $1,000 to $1,600 LESS, and is actually what 'most' people really would LIKE to carry, and use.

Stop by Thom Hogan's Nikon site, or Ken Rockwell's Nikon section, to get some reviews on lenses.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Apr 2, 2013)

The D7100 is such an awesome camera. One thing that I found out rather quickly is that you will need to pay attention to the approved SD, SDHC and SDXC cards in the manual. I had purchased two 16GB cards that were not listed (didn't know that there was an approval list at the time of buying) and they do not work. They will not format with the camera. I ran out today at lunchtime and purchased two SanDisk 16GB SDHC cards and they worked beautifully. I will be testing out my new Sigma 10-20mm lens this evening with the 7100


----------



## gwhiz (Apr 3, 2013)

I just got the D7100 and was in pretty much the same boat.  Of your list of preferences the only thing I wasn't particularly interested in was the macro part but I do a lot of portraits, dog shots (my own and shots for the Humane Society), landscapes and indoor shots.  I went with the Nikon 85mm 1.8G and the Sigma 12-24mm and seriously couldn't be happier.  They are both just ridiculous lenses and serve their purpose brilliantly.  In the near future I will probably add the Sigma 70-200 2.8 or a 300mm prime and call it a day.  

I've heard great things about Nikon's 35mm and 50mm 1.8G as well but I find the 85mm focal point to be more suited to my style for portraits.  

Whatever focal points you decide to go with I would advise that you forgo the kit lens and opt for some better quality glass - you'll fare way better.


----------



## Stolarczyk (Apr 3, 2013)

In general, the kit lens is fine for the average person.  If you honestly want to take your photography up to the next level, I would invest in better glass.  Always put most of your money toward better glass than a better camera body.  You can have the best camera body in the world, but with crappy glass it's not going to matter.


----------



## JoeCool76 (Apr 3, 2013)

I pre-ordered my D7100 and I was looking at the 18-300 because it was $300 off ($700) at the moment. After handling one and reading some of the reviews, I decided to go with the 16-85 for $550 with the $100 rebate and the 70-300 vr for $390 after a $200 rebate for buying it with camera.
I am still not sure I made the right call; maybe if/when I become a better photographer I'll feel better about my decision.


----------



## gregtallica (Apr 4, 2013)

JoeCool76 said:


> I pre-ordered my D7100 and I was looking at the 18-300 because it was $300 off ($700) at the moment. After handling one and reading some of the reviews, I decided to go with the 16-85 for $550 with the $100 rebate and the 70-300 vr for $390 after a $200 rebate for buying it with camera.
> I am still not sure I made the right call; maybe if/when I become a better photographer I'll feel better about my decision.



I'd be happy with your decision. I own the 18-200, it's convenient having that much zoom, but you definitely notice IQ decrease. After I purchased mine, I heard all the reviews of super zooms diminishing quality. So, you kind of get to pick between better IQ or convenience. In hindsight, I would have done what you had.


----------



## Chad (Apr 4, 2013)

Eventhough the 18-105mm kit lens is the best or amongst the best of the kit lens (I know, I have one), I would spend a few hundred more and get the 18-200 VRII. The best all-purpose, general, everyday lens that you will need (I know, I have one)


----------



## Chad (Apr 4, 2013)

JoeCool76 said:


> I pre-ordered my D7100 and I was looking at the 18-300 because it was $300 off ($700) at the moment. After handling one and reading some of the reviews, I decided to go with the 16-85 for $550 with the $100 rebate and the 70-300 vr for $390 after a $200 rebate for buying it with camera.
> I am still not sure I made the right call; maybe if/when I become a better photographer I'll feel better about my decision.



You won't be dissapointed with the 70-300mm VR - It is a great lens, very sharp, light weight for it's size (I've had one for four years)


----------



## 302photography (Apr 5, 2013)

Rich. said:


> Are there any companies who stock this camera that aren't based in NY? I'd prefer not to give NY the money from sales tax if at all possible.



Just picked up one today at Best Buy in Dover, DE....1199.99 out the door.... "No Taxes"


----------



## Chad (Apr 7, 2013)

302photography said:


> Rich. said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any companies who stock this camera that aren't based in NY? I'd prefer not to give NY the money from sales tax if at all possible.
> ...


Just got mine two days ago - It's nice so far! Adorama


----------



## Corir (Apr 8, 2013)

I myself am going to purchase a D700 this or next month. Most of the photography I have done is outdoor stuff as well. Much of the watery and constructing projects are my target but random pics are my most favorite clicks ....... which i have been able to take from my mobile camera only yet....!!!!


----------



## TommyB (Apr 10, 2013)

If anyone wanted to check out a review then you can see an alright one here Nikon D7100 Camera Full Review: Nikon D7100 Camera Video - YouTube

But i agree the gear doesnt really improve your photography, i'd say its like adding an effect onto your photography


----------



## SeanE (Apr 10, 2013)

JoeCool76 said:


> I pre-ordered my D7100 and I was looking at the 18-300 because it was $300 off ($700) at the moment. After handling one and reading some of the reviews, I decided to go with the 16-85 for $550 with the $100 rebate and the 70-300 vr for $390 after a $200 rebate for buying it with camera.
> I am still not sure I made the right call; maybe if/when I become a better photographer I'll feel better about my decision.



You definitely made the right decision. 
I have the D90 and D7100 and the 70-300 is noticeably sharper than my 18-200 VRII @200mm when used on the D7100. On the D90 the 18-200 takes good pics at 200mm because of the lower resolution sensor.


----------



## HiddenTalent (Apr 10, 2013)

I was in the same boat as you a month ago. I learned that the most cost-effective way of acquiring lenses is used.

My advice for you would be to purchase the body only, if you're not in a hurry, find a used 18-105VR as I got mine for $180 in mint condition!


----------



## 302photography (Apr 12, 2013)

Chad said:


> Just got mine two days ago - It's nice so far! Adorama



Just got my case too. It's a cheap one but just needed something for storage.


----------



## fromninggar (Apr 20, 2013)

Online Camera Stores: Best Buy Cameras
There is a good website where you can purchase the new Nikon d 7100 now at a very good price.
At the moment they have the camera in stock, but I don&#8217;t know how long it will last


----------



## JackPhotography1998 (Apr 30, 2013)

I would get the lens kit so you can try it out and go from there

I found The lenses in the kit where great for all areas of difficulties. 


I hope I helped 
Jack M'crystal Photography


----------



## TJC (Apr 30, 2013)

Plus one on the 35mm 1.8G. Basically the new 50mm. Great lense!


----------



## sandollars (Apr 30, 2013)

TJC said:


> Plus one on the 35mm 1.8G. Basically the new 50mm. Great lense!



You are absolutely correct:  On a crop sensor camera the 35mm is the new 50mm... Well actually, it's 52.5mm


----------

